# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Water tank pump replacement

## ralph1malph

Hi all,
While away o/s wife informs me that the small pump connected to our rainwater tank stopped working. :Annoyed:  It only supplies an outdoor tap at present for filling the pool and watering gardens.
Disassembled it this morning and I hope  :Wink 1:  that it is just the motor start capacitor (wait until NY over beforew sourcing one).
The numpty previous owners used the smallest avail pump and didn't put a gate valve or ball valve on the tank outlet so I have to decant! :Annoyed:  
Whilst I didn't need this inconvenience at this time of year, it may well have a silver lining.....I am days away from purchasing a 2nd 5000L tank to sit beside the first and (hopefully) engaging a plumber to connect to all toilets and washing machine etc. It may prove the catalyst to purchase a larger capacity pump and extend the plumbing to include more taps and appliances.  
Many businesses are closed at the present so haven't yet chosen a tank supplier or plumber but it now seems I am looking for a tank / pump combo. 
Anyone know a plumber experienced in this sort of connection or have any suggestions? 
Ralph

----------


## nww1969

Ralph. 
You could read my recent post which might give you some info for your upgrade
another member has been helpful with suggestions, and definitely look into
a stand a lone pressure tank for added energy savings.  http://www.renovateforum.com/f194/ta...up-pump-95084/

----------


## ralph1malph

Thanks,
I've had a read and it gives much help!
I'll let you know how I get on
Cheers
Ralph

----------

